# Can Starsan cleaner be used in RV



## rshosted (Apr 30, 2007)

I was going to post this in off topic, but I thought maybe it might be a good question for this group chemical topic.

I use STARSAN an acid based cleaner for all of my sanitation. (I like how the acid interacts with any fruit bits that are left behind; though it can foam a lot, and requires a two minute conact time).

I was getting ready to pour a combo of bleach and water into my RV holding tanks. I was wondering if STARSAN would be a better alternative since I wouldn't have to worry about getting sick if it wasn't rinsed well. I wonder why they don't use it for this (though the tank is 50 gallons, so it would require a little bit of the cleaner. 







Does anyone out there use their sanitizer for anything not 'usual'?


----------



## PeterZ (May 1, 2007)

I don't know what Starsan is. If you can point me to a website with chemical info, I could take a look. The thing is, most sanitizers (in the technical sense of "sanitizer") fall into three categories - chlorine/chlorine releasers (like C-Brite, which is very popular in the swimming pool industry), iodine compounds (the brown bottled sanitizer at the wine and beer store), and quaternary ammonium compounds (quats - used to clean operating room walls and floors in hospital operating rooms).

The next question is, are you cleaning the potable water tank, or the grey and black water tanks. For the latter, bleach is the most cost effective solurion. For potable water you have more options. The most cost effective is always bleach.


----------



## rshosted (May 1, 2007)

I don't have a bottle with me so I'll find what I can:
_
_*v DESCRIPTION
STAR SAN is a blend of phosphoric acid and dodecylbenzenesulfonic acid. This synergistic blend
provides a unique killing system that is unaffected by excessive organic soils. STAR SAN is also a selffoaming
sanitizer. It can be applied through a foamer to produce self-adhering sanitizing foam for
external sanitation. STAR SAN is also an excellent sanitizer for hand application. Sanitizing with STAR
SAN on a daily basis will leave equipment in a acid condition that will eliminate water spotting. It is not
recommended to use STAR SAN on soft metals because of the acid nature of this product.
v PROPERTIES
APPEARANCE . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. …….. . . . . .DARK BROWN TO STRAW
ODOR . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .SLIGHTLY ALCOHOLIC
PHOSPHATE CONTENT AS % Phosphorus. . .. . . . . . . .. . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .5.8%
SPECIFIC GRAVITY. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . .. . ... . . 1.320
v GENERAL USE DIRECTIONS
All surfaces should be cleaned and rinsed before sanitizing with STAR SAN.
Directions: A dilution of 1 ounce to 5 gallons of water, STAR SAN will provide 300 ppm of dodecylbenzenesulfonic
acid. After 1 to 2 minutes contact time, drain sanitizing solution equipment thoroughly. Do not rinse. If using Star
San in CIP, proper water balance must be maintained or your pump may cavitate. If used at a rate of more than
300 ppm, a potable rinse is required.
Part Soaking: Use 1 ounce of STAR SAN per 5 gallons of water. Parts must have contact with solution for 30
seconds and put on wet. When solution begins to cloud, sweeten with Star San or Phosphoric Acid. Solution must
remain at a pH at 3 or below to maintain proper sanitizing level.
Hand Utensils: Scrape or preclean dirty utensils. Clean using a suitable detergent, following label directions. Rinse
with potable water. Soak or spray utensils/inflations with a STAR SAN ACID SANITIZER solution (1oz./5 gal. of water).
After 1 to 2 minutes contact time, drain solution thoroughly. Prepare a fresh solution daily or more often if the
solution becomes soiled or dirty.
Bulk Milk Tanks: Clean tank with a suitable detergent and rinse with potable water. Manually spray a STAR SAN
ACID SANITIZER solution (1 oz/5 gal. of water) on all surfaces to be sanitized. After 1 to 2 minutes contact time,
drain solution thoroughly.
Food Plant Use: Bulk Tanks, Vats and Utensils: Scrape or preclean dirty surfaces. Wash equipment with a suitable
detergent and rinse with potable water. Sanitize with a STAR SAN ACID SANITIZER solution (1 oz/5 gal of water) by
either brush soak or spray method. After 1 to 2 minutes contact time, drain solution thoroughly.*</font>*


</font>*


----------



## PeterZ (May 2, 2007)

rs, does that product have an EPA registration number and an EPA establishment number on the label? Neither of those ingredients strike me as falling under FIFRA, which is the law that lets the EPA regulate pesticides.

Rereading the label, I see that it is not listing the information required by FIFRA. It looks like a good cleaner, but is not legally a sanitizer. That being said, if you want to rinse your RV potable water tank with it, it will clean any crud, but I would still follow with bleach. For gray and black water tanks it's a good cleaner that will bust up the crud buildup.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 2, 2007)

We use similar products here, different trade names. Is this by chance an Ecolab product? 


Ah, I found the manufactures site, 5 star.




http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/products.asp?id=1


Peter, I believe USDA would regulate this for food industry, it is listed as an approved sanitizer on there site.


Most of the sanitizers we use are acid based, they have come a long way in there effectiveness, chlorine, while a great sanitizer, is very hard on stainless, quat poses a threat to most starter bacteria, acids are now a good sound alternative.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Trubador (Jun 10, 2007)

You could use Iodophor. It is readily available at homebrew
supply shops and maybe even George sells it. Very inexpensive as
well.



It is a no-rinse sanitizer used by hotels, restaurants, brewers, etc....



Just let it sit in the tank for 2 minutes, drain and let it dry. You're done.



I also own a pop-up camper with a 10 gallon water tank. I don't
use the tank much though b/c we are usually at sites with water
hook-ups and I don't need the tank.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 11, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> We use similar products here, different trade names. Is this by chance an Ecolab product?
> 
> 
> > JW, Do you use Ecolab products at work?


----------



## Trubador (Jun 12, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> JWMINNESOTA said:
> 
> 
> > We use similar products here, different trade names. Is this by chance an Ecolab product?
> ...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 12, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> JWMINNESOTA said:
> 
> 
> > We use similar products here, different trade names. Is this by chance an Ecolab product?
> ...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 15, 2007)

JW, use caution with cleaning chemicals. They sometimes affect the brain...



I know this because I work for Ecolab. Safety first!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 15, 2007)

Couple years ago I went up to there main office for a little tour, then a ballgame in "your" suite...pretty impressive all the patents they have, been using there products for years, no ill effects so far






Good bunch of field reps to work with.


----------

